# Eye problems??



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

So I woke up to a dog being sick AGAIN!! I'm so worn out with this. Buffy eyes are all weird this morning and I can't get in to see my vet until Monday. I need help. They aren't really swollen is what's bugging me. They are kinda crossed. It looks like she's just giving a dirty look. She played outside yesterday for hours with us so I was thinking maybe she got into something but I wouldn't know what. She was only on the porch with us and right in the front yard. I put her in a kennel outside while I mopped but there was nothing in it. She sleeps crated all night so it couldn't have happened then and she was fine right before I but her in the crate last night. The only thing different was I gave her a blanket that I had just pulled out of the dryer. She hasn't had a blanket to sleep with for a week or so because that's how I punish her when she tears them up. Her eyes really look like they are crossed. Ill try to get a picture.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

It's not a great picture but you can see that her eye is weird.

Please excuse the chair. Our English bulldog ate chunks out of our table and chairs a few years ago.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

There's a better picture. Any ideas??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Seeing that 3rd eyelid is a sign that there is a problem. Honestly it could be so many things. I fostered 2 goldenseal whose eyes looked a lot like this. I can't remember off the top of my head what the vet called it but what they had suddenly appears and it can either randomly go away or stay forever. I will try to find the name of what they had. 

Lt us know what the vet says! Maybe she just has allergies to all the pollen and her eyes are irritated?


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

When you said cross eyed I was gonna see if it looked like Cain's. he always has a cross eyed look always. Like his eyes look like they're looking toward his nose lol.

Hope it's nothing serious 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Seeing that 3rd eyelid is a sign that there is a problem. Honestly it could be so many things. I fostered 2 goldenseal whose eyes looked a lot like this. I can't remember off the top of my head what the vet called it but what they had suddenly appears and it can either randomly go away or stay forever. I will try to find the name of what they had.
> 
> Lt us know what the vet says! Maybe she just has allergies to all the pollen and her eyes are irritated?


God I hope it's not that  I gave her a Benadryl hoping it was allergies. Yesterday is probably the longest she's ever been outside. I'm crossing my fingers it goes away because I really can't take anything else. I love my dogs and this is just happening to much!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Cain's Mom said:


> When you said cross eyed I was gonna see if it looked like Cain's. he always has a cross eyed look always. Like his eyes look like they're looking toward his nose lol.
> 
> Hope it's nothing serious
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No this is definitely not something that she usually has. As soon as I seen her I could tell that she wasn't right. She's energetic as normal and eating and drinking her eyes are just messed up.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Her breeder just texted me and said that her sire Bonez looks the exact same way when he has allergies about this time of the year.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Her breeder just texted me and said that her sire Bonez looks the exact same way when he has allergies about this time of the year.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hopefully that's all it is then! Fingers crossed!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Cain's Mom said:


> Hopefully that's all it is then! Fingers crossed!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks! I think the Benadryl is kicking in. She's on the floor next to the couch snoring hardcore.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh that is good to hear!


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Looks like what I know to be called Wall eye. I'm getting different definitions for it in the dog world, but its when the eyes point outward. "Strabismus" is what I'm getting for the medical term for it.

Its probably possible for Allergies to cause it, I know my eyes do funny things when my allergies are acting up.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

BullyGal said:


> Looks like what I know to be called Wall eye. I'm getting different definitions for it in the dog world, but its when the eyes point outward. "Strabismus" is what I'm getting for the medical term for it.
> 
> Its probably possible for Allergies to cause it, I know my eyes do funny things when my allergies are acting up.


She had a couple benadryls and was just fine in the morning. She possibly was stung by something outside. I would think if they were seasonal allergies they would've flared back up.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

If they are seasonal did it rain or something before they swelled? Not sure if you wanna try but my boy had seasonal allergies the prior 4 springs and this year I put him on a tablespoon of local honey and a teaspoon of local bee pollen a few weeks ago. Apparently the bees feed on the flowers and stuff around your house they help fight the allergies from the inside out. So eating the honey and pollen help you get a tolerance to what the allergy is. I haven't needed Benadryl yet this spring (knock on wood). Mel looks like he gets a stuffy nose or stuffy head. His ears go all lopsided and he can't breath out his nose easily lol. Hasn't done it at all this spring! Dang mutt lol but I love him

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

ames said:


> If they are seasonal did it rain or something before they swelled? Not sure if you wanna try but my boy had seasonal allergies the prior 4 springs and this year I put him on a tablespoon of local honey and a teaspoon of local bee pollen a few weeks ago. Apparently the bees feed on the flowers and stuff around your house they help fight the allergies from the inside out. So eating the honey and pollen help you get a tolerance to what the allergy is. I haven't needed Benadryl yet this spring (knock on wood). Mel looks like he gets a stuffy nose or stuffy head. His ears go all lopsided and he can't breath out his nose easily lol. Hasn't done it at all this spring! Dang mutt lol but I love him
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


It hasn't rained no but it did rain yesterday and she seems to be just fine today? I might try the honey thing though. Is there a way to test and let me know if it is actually allergies that she has or just a fluke incident?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

